# Tiro con l'Arco (Archery) in Montepulciano Area



## RoddyS (Nov 18, 2019)

Hi Forum,
Does anyone have any information on Archery teams/groups/clubs in the Montepulciano/Pienza area?

We are new to the area and keen to find a local club to join... 
Many thanks.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

RoddyS said:


> Hi Forum,
> Does anyone have any information on Archery teams/groups/clubs in the Montepulciano/Pienza area?
> 
> We are new to the area and keen to find a local club to join...
> Many thanks.


The Palio in Città della Pieve is an archery contest with a week and more of parading, feasting, and drumming (incessant drumming) leading up to a great parade or procession culminating in the event itself. It is tremendous fun (up Borgo Dentro) and they take their archery very seriously. Check in there. Sounds like you're right on top of it.

It continues to break my heart that the Italian government has not seen fit to give me a visa and not let me live in this village that I fell in love with. 








(If this image thing works, which it apparently doesn't in "preview", this is me lifting a glass with the Borgo Dentro archery team, the victors in the Palio later.)
:flypig:


----------



## RoddyS (Nov 18, 2019)

Many thanks for your reply Paulo. They sound like a seriously professional team, maybe a bit above our standard (!), but we'll look that up and see how we get on.
Thanks again...


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

Can't get image widget to work. This is a link to a photo of me, and who wouldn't want to see a photo of me, lifting a glass with the Borgo Dentro archery team. Citta della Pieve is divided into _terziere_ of which Borgo Dentro is one.

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=TGh5QmJab3kzcVVFT1dhYUwxREdSc0tJdG9nRXpn

A scene from the Palio; all very low key as you'll note. Almost no tourists which kind of makes me regret posting about it.

https://photos.google.com/album/AF1.../AF1QipNHdDLWoRmZyCXi581utJBWJOTTIPO1HPH5OL-X

The incessant drummers:

https://photos.google.com/album/AF1.../AF1QipObvpLn87UF88E8IAkY5JRQ9yp2Uk9d3IXzF66b

Scene from the procession preceding the Palio:

https://photos.google.com/album/AF1.../AF1QipNpyv7MX5AQwtKZp15O5etsh52c1XeXSNMNH8op

:flypig:


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

Apparently no way to post a link to the 5 second video of the archery contest which is what all this was supposed to be about anyway.


----------

